# Windscreen Cleaning



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

As I am a newbie I was wondering if people could share their knowledge of what to use when cleaning the Front windscreen especially the inside, it has to be the one part I hate doing when cleaning the car, I am never 100% happy. Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks Richard


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

What products and equipment are you using, also what is it your not happy with?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse vision glass polish  amazing stuff.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

I have tried Autoglym Windscreen spray, Turtle wax spray, Gtechniq G6 Spray which was the best, but still left a smearing, I think it maybe down to the cloth that I used, so I tried paper towel, you will probably shoot me down and say I should be using a specific cleaning microfibre towel for the windscreen ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

75% of glass cleaning is in the cloth. I use a good Waffleweave cloth for my glass and i've never had any smearing from it.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

What Waffle Weave would you recommend ?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

MICROFIBER MADNESS CLOUDBUSTER TOWEL

I use 2 of these and AF Crystal


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, looks like I will be ordering a few Microfiber Madness Towels.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It's know how,don't over saturate,use two glass cloths/waffle weave and use a one cloth for side to side movement and the other up and down,small sections at a time and keep turning over the cloth.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if it helps lol i use the rough side of this to clean with spray and then the smooth side to buff it off
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Cle...e-by-Harris-/191541111752?hash=item2c98bd6bc8
cheap and decent


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-2...-lime-green-waffle-weave-towel-limited-offer/

By far the best glass cloth i have ever used, these are really good....


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Makes it so much easier to get good results!


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

I find that the trouble with glass cleaning is the smearing of excess product. So either use 2 microfiber towels (1 thin 'glass' and then a standard to buff off the leftover) or just use a single thicker microfibre one.

If you use Autoglym glass polish you are not left with any residue but you do get a bit of powder from the dust it becomes when dry.


----------



## Mang0 (Jan 15, 2014)

Getting to those tight corners or edges are REALLY ANNOYING!

I got recommended this from another forum
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Glass-95161-Reach-Windscreens/dp/B0017K69MA/

It's actually pretty good and easy to use.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mang0 said:


> Getting to those tight corners or edges are REALLY ANNOYING!
> 
> I got recommended this from another forum
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Glass-95161-Reach-Windscreens/dp/B0017K69MA/
> ...


I'd like one of these, but the cost is a bit silly!! It's something that should be in pound land.

Gonz


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Jersey Stardust said:


> As I am a newbie I was wondering if people could share their knowledge of what to use when cleaning the Front windscreen especially the inside, it has to be the one part I hate doing when cleaning the car, I am never 100% happy. Any ideas would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Richard


hello Richard. 
I just use Armor All Glass Wipes from Halfords quick and easy no mess.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

To clean your windscreen on the OUTSIDE just use swarfega and rub it well in and then rinse off..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if it helps lol i use the rough side of this to clean with spray and then the smooth side to buff it off
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Cle...e-by-Harris-/191541111752?hash=item2c98bd6bc8
> cheap and decent


I use these cloths for years:thumb: very good and cheap, Wilco's do them but can't remember the price.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I really recently discovered that the best results for cleaning glass is to use 3 cloths instead of the usual 2. Put product on with cloth 1, wipe off and buff with cloth 2 and then give it an extra buff with cloth 3. I find I don't have any smears or anything on the glass now. Cloth 2 is a proper glass microfiber cloth as mentioned above and cloth 3 is a normal Microfibre cloth. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zonda_ (Sep 18, 2015)

I bought a bottle of Rainex glass cleaner last week as it was on offer, really pleased with the results outside. I need to find something to do the inside though as there is some kind of muck on it and I've tried all sorts to get it off and it's still there a year later! I just seem to keep moving it around.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Zonda_ said:


> I bought a bottle of Rainex glass cleaner last week as it was on offer, really pleased with the results outside. I need to find something to do the inside though as there is some kind of muck on it and I've tried all sorts to get it off and it's still there a year later! I just seem to keep moving it around.


I'd also be keen to know how people handle this.

To echo what Zonda has said, i clean my interior glass with (insert any glass polish liquid or cream you care to mention here) and generic microfibre cloths, short pile generally but also just your generic cheap cloths.

Any how.. my point is no matter how many times i try and clean the glass its as if a residue is left behind, not visible unless in direct light and when you look at it looks like a smear of what i would describe as dust or fine particles which create a haze.

I can move them around the screen but never get them off... reduce them enough to make it entirely clear.

Your thoughts are welcome.

H


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Hudson that is exactly what I was on about, doesn't matter what you do, there is always some sort of smear left, I have put this down to not using the correct Microfibre. Unfortunately I have been a bit slack and haven't purchased a Microfibre yet to try it out !


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

So if the inside of my windscreen is particularly dirty I would use a some warm water with APC in it & a Microfiber cloth. Put cloth in water a rinse out, clean the inside of screen in the opposite direction to that which you cleaned the outside. I let the screen dry then I use my screen cleaner product applied to another microfiber cloth to clean off whatever marks are left. Let this dry then buff off any marks left with another clean microfiber.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As cossiecol said, the trick is making sure your cloths are clean. 

Glass is one of those tricky areas to get right. I use as many microfibres as it takes with an absolute minimum of product. I've also started giving a very small squirt of Orchard Autocare Perfection (paint sealant) on the inside and buffing that off. I've now got the cleanest windscreen I've had in years. Oh and it reduces misting on the inside too. 

Cooks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I do as much as I can to avoid cleaning the inside of the windscreen, as I just seem to keep getting the same results....smears! :wall:

I can see on my car at the moment that it definitely needs an interior windscreen clean, but am dreading touching it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Use something with a high alcohol content as it will evaporate quickly. Glimmermann glass cleaner is great in this regard. 

Cooks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Any opinions on CarPro - Fog Fight? 

Just seen this on one of the retailers sites.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

For smears try a 1:1 IPA mix with some CLEAN microfibers. I generally use ONR as a glass cleaner. 

You could also hand polish glass with some Poorboys professional polish after claying. It leaves a clean slick surface.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's what I do, 

Normal mf, couple of sprays of your fav glass cleaner and clean the screen once, flip to a new side and do it again and 3rd side just to make sure it's clean. 
Another note to remember is make sure fingers or palm cover the full screen, and not just whizzing over it missing areas 

Take a glass cloth and remove residue, flip and do it again, 

Sungun check it and remove any bits if any left behind 
Only works if you have car indoors


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Windowlene with a proper glass cloth works fine for me. Have never bought an expensive glass cleaner. I might put the windowlene in a better spray bottle one day. That's the only thing I'd change


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use Invisible Glass spray ( I get it from the States, half the price ) and then a really good quality glass microfibre cloth, never have any smears. The other way is just to use a damp microfibre to wipe the another one to dry, works just as well


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I have never had a problem with Autoglym glass cleaner. I use kitchen roll. A couple of sheets to put on and a couple to take off. Do half the windscreen at a time so the product does not dry too much - it gets dusty. If you use a microfibre it collects the dust and by the time you get to the back windows it is dropping dust on the interior. It works for me.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Wicksy999 said:


> I use Invisible Glass spray ( I get it from the States, half the price ) and then a really good quality glass microfibre cloth, never have any smears. The other way is just to use a damp microfibre to wipe the another one to dry, works just as well


You are aware it's stocked in many places here, can't see how you could save money getting it from the states with shipping and import tax.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Most window cleaner to the job just fine use 3 mircofiber towels first a window towel no pile , than clean with a waffle towel and finish the last streaks with a 350gsm mircofiber towel!
All towels are washed together separated with my other car cleaning towels !
Windows are spot on took me ages to learn but now it's kind of easy


----------

